

Why Learning in Classrooms is better than online resources. Part 2. - dansiepen
https://thecoderfactory.com/posts/Why-Learning-in-Classrooms-is-better-than-online-resources-Part-2

======
elliotec
This is something that I am in complete agreement with, but which took me a
while to realize.

I was learning how to code on my own for a long time. I learned a lot. But I
also developed some bad habits and realized about 6 months in that I hadn't
met a single other programmer since starting to learn.

So I signed up for a developer bootcamp (Code Fellows in Seattle) because my
aversion to traditional education was - I realized a bit late - the root cause
of my aversion to the "classroom."

Since starting, I've at least doubled my knowledge and grown my network base
by several orders of magnitude, and its only been 2 weeks.

It seems like I really wasted a bunch of time not meeting people and
collaborating, and being in an environment where that is not only required but
also easy is very enlightening.

~~~
dansiepen
That's awesome to hear man and glad that you could agree with me on those
things. Yeah it comes down to a motivational factors of wanting to learn code
and getting your projects actually done in a shorter space of time. Good luck
with the bootcamp man :)

